# Most active times to trade AUD/USD?



## jjjasa (28 May 2010)

Howdy,
I currently only trade aussie shares in the top 200, but would like to also start trading currencies. Starting with the AUD/USD.
I took my first trade yesterday, went long on the AUD/USD.
I would just like to know when the most active times to trade this currency pair are? Or is it as obvious as when the australian or US markets are trading?
Thanks 
Justin


----------



## keegan (28 May 2010)

jjjasa said:


> I would just like to know when the most active times to trade this currency pair are? Or is it as obvious as when the australian or US markets are trading?
> Thanks
> Justin




i believe so yes! 
you trade shares, whats your opinion on australian equities for the next 5 years if i may ask? 

thanks,
keegan


----------



## tayser (28 May 2010)

When you say "Trade" AUD/USD, you're actually looking for movements in small timeframes (i.e trading of 1M or 5M charts or even scalping) if so: Any open time...

Sydney 8-9am AEST
Tokyo 10am AEST
Hong Kong / Singapore 11am AEST
Frankfurt/Paris 4pm AEST
London 5pm AEST
New York 10pm AEST.

otherwise if you're just going to sit on a position, any time is going to be a good time to take one.

all currency pairs move the most in the early European to North America sessions (with another blip when Europe closes and North America is still open around 1am-3am).


----------



## jjjasa (28 May 2010)

keegan said:


> i believe so yes!
> you trade shares, whats your opinion on australian equities for the next 5 years if i may ask?
> 
> thanks,
> keegan




Unfortunately I don't have a five year opinion, sorry. I only trade from days to maximum a few weeks. So I dont pay much attention to monthly/yearly charts.
Thanks for your reply though.
Justin.


----------

